# Wachapreague



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

The flounder are on the tidal flats in 2' - 4' of water. Just drift across them with your bait of choice and you can't go wrong. Tried squid, peeler, shrimp, and minnows....with minnows rigged through the lip the most productive. Caught my limit wednesday before noon and before the wind blew me out of the water. Lots of 15"ers caught that morning. Not many smaller than that seen. I was hoping to get that 6lb flattie, but the wind did not cooperate causing the drift to be too fast. Swash Bay was the most productive with a drift eastward off of marker #142. I marked the bite with GPS, and that day this was the most productive drift. Good luck to anybody going! Check the wind report first. Southwest wind okay if below 10mph.

BIGMAX


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

do you live up there ? how big is your boat or were yack'n ? i fished Chincoteague a few times and stayed at kiptopeke once last year......


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

I did not bring the yak on this trip. I went with a friend who rented one of those Carolina Skiff Rentals from Seaside. The day started out pretty nice until about 10:30. I live in Richmond, but I have enjoyed fishing here since I was a little boy. It is still pretty primitive, but future development may change that like so many places. Have never fished Kiptopeke, but what I have heard sounds interesting. I think some of the yakkers are planning a trip the end of June. I have been thinking about giving it a try. I want to fish those concrete ships.

BIGMAX


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

b-b-b-BOATing Forum


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

we are on the boating forum !!


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

We are now!
We were on Virginia regional (my mistake)...but since the fishing was not on the pier or on the surf .....POOF!! We somehow appeared here via the ...w w w w Website Police. It's like Magic!

BIGMAX


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Wachapreague or Chincoteague?*

Great report Big Max. Headed to ESVA this weekend. Which do you think will be better, Chincoteague or Wachapreague? CI always gives you the option of surf fishing from the AI beach if the winds kick up. But Wachapreague is known for its flatfish. Any advice?


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

I do not know Chincoteague too well, but I know it is a good place. At Wachapreague, the only place we did well was the flats. Tried the creek/channels, but not too good for us. Inlet area flooded with skates and rays. I have heard of some drum being caught near the breaker area, but only by word of mouth. I was looking at some old maps I had of CI, and there were footnotes of flounder hotspots behind Wallops Island.You might be better off at CI if it is windy with the extra options. The bigggest flounder I ever caught was at CI. Had a backlash on my reel, and by the time I got it straight there was a 6 3/4pounder on the other end. Dad swore I snagged the boat dock as that doormat wasn't moving at first. Mulling it over at the dinner table with those slab-size fillets changed his mind. Good Luck to you with whatever you decide.

BIGMAX


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks BIGMAX. Tight lines!


----------

